
Novel Coronavirus situation reports - teapot01
https://www.who.int/emergencies/diseases/novel-coronavirus-2019/situation-reports/
======
cf141q5325
There just was the first confirmed human to human infection outside of Asia in
Germany. A guy got sick over the weekend, went to work on Monday as he felt
better and was sent to the doctor by his boss. He got infected during a
seminar in Germany where he got into contact with a women from Shanghai whos
parents are from Wuhan.

[https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/coronavirus-
deutschland-107...](https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/coronavirus-
deutschland-107.html)

edit: englisch source

[https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/germany-european-
coun...](https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/01/germany-european-country-
confirm-coronavirus-200128074844874.html)

>The Chinese employee, a woman from Shanghai, "started to feel sick on the
flight home on January 23", Andreas Zapf, head of the Bavarian State Office
for Health and Food Safety, said at a news conference.

Unfortunately not a date for the meeting yet.

edit2: corrections added, thank you

~~~
cf141q5325
The German Minister of Health (Jens Spahn) just gave a live interview. The
German government made it mandatory for airlines to keep seating charts for 30
days and ask every traveler from China for a contact address where the person
can be reached the next month. The Airlines will be mandated tomorrow, but it
will take 3-5 days till the new regulation for hospitals to take effect, which
makes reporting "Begründete Verdachtsfälle" "justified suspected-cases"
mandatory, ie if you have the symptoms AND have been in China or had contact
with someone infected. The minister also took the opportunity to criticizes
all this panic and conspiracy theories in the internet.

Everything is fine, nothing to do, nothing to see. What a shitshow its like
the events from this morning hadnt happened yet.

------
reagent_finder
27th of January? Is this yesterday's? Quoting:

2741 confirmed 5794 suspected 461 severe 80 deaths

Compare to [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-51275896](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-51275896) , on 28th:

"The death toll from the new coronavirus now stands at 106, with the number of
infections almost doubling in a day to more than 4,500."

Can't see sitrep for 28th yet.

~~~
ak39
[https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/...](https://multimedia.scmp.com/infographics/news/china/article/3047038/wuhan-
virus/index.html)

I have this page open for the last 24 hours. It updates whenever the journos
have tangible info. Dreadful.

~~~
choeger
Scare mongering. Do that with the normal flu for comparison.

~~~
wetpaws
Thought this way too untill I checked CDC stats on flu. Death/hospitalisation
rates are completely uncompatable.

------
kilroy_jones
Taiwan is included as part of China on this map, which it's not. WHO also
excludes Taiwan from participating and gaining access to important information
that can save people. Thank the WHO for making the world a little less safe by
withholding information from those who need it.

~~~
FooBarWidget
> Taiwan is included as part of China on this map

Where do you see that? I only see mention of "Taiwan" on the map, no mention
of whether or not it's part of mainland China.

> which it's not

Regardless of whether it's "de-facto independent" and whether the mainland has
a legitimate claim or not, the de-jure situation is that Taiwan is not
recognized by the United Nations.

And I think now is not the time to argue about the validity of the the
mainland-Taiwan situation. It's not even productive to do so. Besides, Taiwan
has already restricted travel to and from China:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-taiwan-
trave...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-health-taiwan-travel-
idUSKBN1ZR14J)

~~~
catalogia
The map on page one of _' Situation report - 7'_ colors China red, and
includes Taiwan in that coloring.

(There are currently five confirmed cases in Taiwan, so Taiwan should be
colored beige on that map, not red.)

------
CallMeMarc
Title should better be using "WHO" instead of "Who". Got quite confused on
this one.

~~~
kwanbix
The who.int you see is the url.

~~~
pzumk
The title probably got renamed and said “Who” before.

~~~
CallMeMarc
Yes, exactly

10:50 Who nCov-2019 situation reports

↓

11:20 Novel Coronavirus situation reports

[https://hackernewstitles.netlify.com/](https://hackernewstitles.netlify.com/)

------
cwilby
Updated arcgis mapping:
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

